# Shark!



## Meagan! (Apr 20, 2009)

Fishing offshore with light tackle & caught so many sharks... had a blast! Here is one:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

You are smokin. Nice shark too. Will you take me fishing?


----------



## Meagan! (Apr 20, 2009)

HaHa honestly... No 



You will probably see me & my husband out there though 



Thanx for the com. btw


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

My bad...


----------



## Meagan! (Apr 20, 2009)

haha no prob 



I'm definately going to outfish you though.. if the opportunity ever arises


----------



## Meagan! (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm not sure what kind of shark they were.. I think lemon shark.. I'm kinda new to shark fishing


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Great pic, what shark?


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

all these comments are coming to mind, but my filter is working right now! Congrats on your shark. Great picture to end the day on!


----------



## northpaw (Aug 6, 2008)

Tough to tell from the angle but it looks like a sharpnose or finetooth. Congrats on the fun catch.


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job Meagan !!!!!!!!!!! Looks like you guys had a good time.:letsdrink

Scott


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

[quote

]*Mike aka FishWerks (7/23/2009)*Great pic, what shark?[/quote]

what he said


----------



## Fishwater (Oct 2, 2007)

Great pic!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

> *prostreet78 (7/24/2009)*[quote
> 
> ]*Mike aka FishWerks (7/23/2009)*Great pic, what shark?


what he said[/quote]

What they said.....If it was a bigger pic, you might find yourself on the "Florida Bikini's" thread, then again you still might...

Congrats on the shark....them suckers are good eating!!!


----------



## Meagan! (Apr 20, 2009)

hahaMike & Jason you guys are dorks  .. I had read his question wrong the first time. o'well 

Thanks


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

ah yes, keep sharking..and post more pics.:hungry


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice job Meagan.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Megan you are one of a kind !! Nice shark !! Did yall keep any??


----------



## fishyfingers (Oct 3, 2007)

Atlantic sharpnose, the little white spots in pic give it away. Nice catch, and they're tasty for shark.


----------



## Meagan! (Apr 20, 2009)

Nah we didn't keep any .. we weren't up for the work  got lazy



Just were sport fishing for the day


----------



## grippingrain (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice shark. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Onthego (Jun 9, 2009)

Is there a shark in the picture?


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

+1


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

wow!! Nice, em, shark... :letsdrink


----------

